# Relocating from UK to USA - school for my 16yr old daughter



## TracyBarber (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi, I may have the opportunity to relocate to DC, from the UK, with my job. My daughter is 15 and if we relocate it will be September 2012 when she will be 16 and 9 months. She would have finished her GCSE's in the UK. Do you know if she can enter High School or would she need to go to an international school until College? Any advice on schooling would be greatly appreciated. Many thanks


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

TracyBarber said:


> Hi, I may have the opportunity to relocate to DC, from the UK, with my job. My daughter is 15 and if we relocate it will be September 2012 when she will be 16 and 9 months. She would have finished her GCSE's in the UK. Do you know if she can enter High School or would she need to go to an international school until College? Any advice on schooling would be greatly appreciated. Many thanks


Two options come to mind:

Enrol her into a high school and let her graduate from there in a couple of years.

Enrol her in a community college to take her GED (high school equivalency) and then start working off he first two yeas of a 4-year university course there.

Which one to take depends on her. High school graduation is looked on as better than a GED. But this will become irrelevant if she is going for a degree. The high school is generally more rigid than a community college, but (if you stick with the state sector) will not cost you anything. The community college will cost.....but nothing too crazy.


----------

